# Help for Dumbo and ACSI iD



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

What am I doing wrong!

I have filled in the application form to buy, using the free code, an ACSI iD Card and get this error message...Please specify the product's required option(s).*

As I am filling in the specific order form for the iD card and there is no uncompleted field I am stumped.

What am I doing wrong

Thanks John soon to be known as Dumbo!*


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dumbo  

Can't help other than to offer moral support.

I had to have three goes before the swine would complete the process for me.

I had to come right out of it and go back in from the beginning - can't remember what the form looks like so no real help I'm afraid.

Dumbo 2


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Zeb I had already tried that 7/8 times to no avail.

John :?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Waves said:


> What am I doing wrong!
> 
> I have filled in the application form to buy, using the free code, an ACSI iD Card and get this error message...Please specify the product's required option(s).*
> 
> ...


*

I know this might be a stupid question but.........

Can't remember but I think I had to put the completed request in the basket??? Presume you have done that???

Terry*


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*asci*

Dont know if this will help, but google asci then go to the aciclubid.eu then,clic place a bid on the right, you will then need to fill in passport details and so forth , then clic order then just follow the rest of the instuctions, hope you get there, have just succeded getting my card one hour ago


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I am having the same problem as Waves. Tried 4 times last night and twice today but keep going round in circles.

Kenp


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I have tried many more times so I have put all the information in an email and sent it to [email protected]

So heres hoping ..John


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Are we the only members unable to order our ACSI id ? Other members are getting theirs, see thread in Continental Touring Info at " ACSI. Club iD. Free Carnet." 

kenp


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

sometimes it is the browser you are using, things do not always work using firefox or google crome


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi kenp,

I am going to wait a few days to see if I get a response to my email.
Have tried since my last post still no success.

John


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

BINGO  

Thanks ralph-dot I was using chrome so tried it on Internet Explorer and it worked :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I had already sent my last post before I saw yours.

Thank you John


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Waves said:


> BINGO
> 
> Thanks ralph-dot I was using chrome so tried it on Internet Explorer and it worked :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Pass it on


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Ralph-dot, 
Thank you, I took your advice and changed from Google Chrome back to Explorer and it worked!
Kenp


----------

